# Natural wood perches?



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

I have been looking at different types of perches that are available and ran across the manzanita wood which comes with the dark finish or in the sandblasted finish. I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with this type of wood and what its pros and cons might be. I'm also curious about the difference between the natural dark and sandblasted finishes, if perhaps one is easier for birds to grip and balance on?

There is also the java wood, but this stuff looks really slippery to my untrained eye, do birds like this too?

Do you find that 'tiels (and budgies) have any preferances in the natural types perches?

Thanks


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I have the manzanita perch for Spike. I like that it has an uneven shape not like a dowel ect. I would get the sandblasted one as the natural manzanita perches are a bit slippery.


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Spike, that's just the kind of info I was looking for, I will get the sandblasted type then. The cholla looks interesting too, I bet birds love to chew them!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad I could help  There are so many neat perches to choose from


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I was going to make a thread about perches but maybe if you don't mind I could ask here - what's the best kinda perch to get? I only have wooden kinda ones at the moment which I am going to get rid of as I have been told they aren't very good for the birds feet. I live near a huge pet barn, and they had only cement perches there.. I was thinking about getting a few of them but I am looking also to maybe get a sort of perch that they can chew on (I have seen ones that have vitamins in them and stuff but forgot where I seen them I'd like to get hold of a few of them ones) so yeah not sure if them 2 are the best, is there a certain one I should get? >.<


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would get a variety of different perches, as it helps excercise their feet  Here are some samples http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752750 , http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752752&keepsr=0 ,http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754262 Iam sure Bea may know of a good site in Australia to get perches from.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Rope perches are good to have as well there a bit softer and give them a little cushion on the feet when needed.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

You can also just get natural perches as well...like in your garden. I can just pop to the woods, and there is loads there! It will save you buying them aswell. Just make sure you wash them _thoroughly_. And don't pick up any from busy roads. The fumes from the cars could make there way to the twigs, and trees nearby.  I love searching for them...you never know what you are going to find!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Solace. said:


> I was going to make a thread about perches but maybe if you don't mind I could ask here - what's the best kinda perch to get? I only have wooden kinda ones at the moment which I am going to get rid of as I have been told they aren't very good for the birds feet. I live near a huge pet barn, and they had only cement perches there.. I was thinking about getting a few of them but I am looking also to maybe get a sort of perch that they can chew on (I have seen ones that have vitamins in them and stuff but forgot where I seen them I'd like to get hold of a few of them ones) so yeah not sure if them 2 are the best, is there a certain one I should get? >.<


 Pet Barn should stock rope perches also, ask the staff if they're something they usually have. The prices are quite good from Pet Barn too. I have a few of the cement perches also. Avoid the "calcium" perches unless you KNOW the thread through the perch is stainless steel (the pet barn ones are NOT), as galvanised ones can leak zinc into the perch which is then ingested...not good.

Now, we are in Australia, so go to the park and collect some gum tree branches! Free and they offer a huge amount of variety for the tiels feet.  Just give them a really good scrub in hot water then put them out in the sun to dry, and you have some natural wood perches. If you cut the ends on angles you can slide them easily into the cage bars.


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

I ended up ordering a couple different sizes in the sandblasted manzanita and a couple rope perches and the new cage for the 'tiels. 

I'm a little hesitant of bringing tree branches in from outdoors, disease and all, and we do have a very large migratory bird population around here, so a person really doesn't know. I'd rather play it safe then trust my own sanitizing skills! 

No problem Solace, anyone please feel free to post here.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Ann said:


> I'm a little hesitant of bringing tree branches in from outdoors, disease and all, and we do have a very large migratory bird population around here, so a person really doesn't know. I'd rather play it safe then trust my own sanitizing skills!


That's always a worry for me too, but if you scrub them really well and then dry them with heat anything in or on the branch will be killed. :thumbu: Here in Aust. we've got all the parrots around the place which i would think is more of a worry than other birds (which we have lots of too), especially the cockatoos because i know that a lot of the wild ones carry psittacine beak and feather disease which is NASTY!


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Bea I think I will try that. I've read that you can put them in the oven to dry and heat them to kill any pathogens, but don't remember how long or how warm.


----------

